

The Airplane Graveyard in Arizona - bluedevil2k
http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=32.158466,-110.837717&spn=0.034115,0.044718&t=h&z=15&lci=com.google.webcams

======
rottencupcakes
<http://www.desertusa.com/mag06/apr/airplane.html>

Information about the Boneyard.

The dry desert serves as a great location to store planes for a long time,
either for future use or for spare parts.

~~~
bluedevil2k
Watched a documentary on it today - the dry heat is good for everything BUT
the electronics. So, they spray a black rubber seal around planes with
complicated electronics (that can be used in the future), and then spray that
rubber seal white to keep the temperature lower. When the parts are needed, or
the plane needs to fly again, they just peel it off.

~~~
omegant
I've flown MD 88's that had been storaged like that. Wow they failed so often!
once they had pass the initial maintenance and start flying, you still have to
change docens of electronic parts ( like sensors, switches, or computers!)
along the months, because they fail so badly. I don't know if that particular
planes suffered a specially bad storage but they were a pain to fly...

------
oldstrangers
I had to visit Area 51 after seeing this.

I saw some jets on the ground for the first time. Except they don't look real.
They look like the same image repeated.

<http://i.imgur.com/Phk7M.jpg>

~~~
cycojesus
These are F-16, there's nearly 5000 of them worlwide and the US happens to
have most of them. These 4 just happen to be parked next to each other and
belonging to armed forces it's not surprising that they're parked in a very
similar way. Note that there is slight differences in the placement of items
around them.

Just because it's Area 51 doesn't mean there's a conspiracy everywhere...

~~~
oldstrangers
I know what they are, I also never said there was a conspiracy. But Google
has, in the past, done weird things with US military bases and elsewhere.
Replacing entire areas, repeating patterns, generally obscuring things.

Looking at the picture further, I think that those planes are on rails, which
is what those lines on the ground are. Which would explain why they're all
parked so perfectly.

------
emplynx
Massive one in the UK too:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1253068/Massive-22bi...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1253068/Massive-22billion-
air-force-scrap-yard-revealed-high-resolution-Google-Earth.html)

~~~
scoot
If you read the first sentence of the article you linked to, you'll see its in
the US, not the UK the same one that's the subject of the current discussion.
The UK climate would not lend itself to long term storage of aircraft.

------
hhastings
I've driven by here many times, very eerie, completely empty of people or
activity of any kind. If you look closely there's a few 747's and everything.

------
ffffruit
What a waste of resources. Do they at least recycle them?

~~~
rhplus
This is the "309th Aerospace Maintenance and Regeneration Group" at Davis-
Monthan Air Force Base. Recycling and reclaimation is what they do:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/309th_Aerospace_Maintenance_and...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/309th_Aerospace_Maintenance_and_Regeneration_Group)

------
bac
Inside a different one: <http://www.silentuk.com/?p=3374#more-3374>

------
perlguy9
The Pima Air and Space Museum across the street is awesome. Highly recommend a
visit if you get the opportunity.

------
draggnar
I thought it was in the middle of the desert somewhere, not in a suburb

